# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  Máy 6040 chạy mach3

## thang1402

Sau thời gian ngâm cứu tự mày mò đã cho ra đời em nó đã bắt đầu nhúc nhích. Cám ơn sự giúp đỡ của các bác trên diễn đàn đã giúp đỡ, visme z của bác tuấn còi, ray x quay tay của bác khoa, ray y visme x của bác minh thủ đức, visme y của bác hatien...còn lại đã ghim hàng từ lâu.

----------

solero

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Thấy j đâu cụ............

----------


## thang1402

Tại em ít khi up ảnh lên diễn đàn nên bị sót cụ ạ.

----------


## Fusionvie

Nghẹo hết cổ rồi bác ơi

----------


## VuongAn

Máy này chắc chuyên gỗ

----------


## solero

Con đầu tay nuột nà thế này con sau đẹp nữa. Chúc mừng bác

----------


## kzam

Bác có list tổng thiệt hại ko?

----------


## thang1402

Em chưa thống kê chính xác nhưng mà ước chừng khoảng 15 củ rồi cụ ạ

----------

tudn

----------


## Fusionvie

Quá ngon với chỉ 15 củ, bác chủ mua dc đồ rẻ thế

----------


## thang1402

Vâng em mua toàn đồ cũ của các bác bán lại trên diễn đàn ạ, chỉ có nhôm mặt bàn là mua mới thôi hihi

----------

